# Anybody using a Mother Tech vest??



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

I saw one at Scheels and was impressed with it, just curious if anybody is using one??

http://www.mothertech.net/


----------



## gmangriff (Oct 13, 2005)

Here are to replies about the Mothers vest from another forum. Should anwser questions for you, it did for me.

http://www.uplandjournal.com/cgi-bin/ik ... =4;t=13716


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I use the Cabelas Ultimate Dog Vest. Has lots of pockets & pouches, large game bag, and carries a 68 oz hydration bladder. Far & away the best upland hunting vest I've ever used...


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

I liked everything about the Mothertech vest, except for the fact that I do not think I could load it with a bird while it was on my back. That was a big negative for me, plus the game bag is fairly small, so I doubt three large Roosters would fit!!


----------

